# ويعود المعمارى vrayman بتصاميمه العملاقه ... مشروع جامعه الكترونيه



## vrayman (24 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جامعه الكترونيه 
الصور توضح الكتله المبدئيه للمشروع 
استخدام عناصر ال smart architecture فى معالجات البانى ( سيظر فى مرحله متدمه من المشروع )
http://img21.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=0022alwan.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6346/0022alwan.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6346/0022alwan.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2070/002sfbph.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5237/001sfbph.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9866/0012alwan.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9391/0032alwan.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9866/0012alwan.jpg

ياريت نعرف رأى المهندسين 
يمكن الرجوع الى الصفحه الخاصه بالمعمارى لرؤيه بعض من اعماله 

http://www.architectureeyadbadra.blogspot.com/


----------



## vrayman (25 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا جماعه مستنى الردود


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 أبريل 2009)

كلها تصميمات منشوعه من الشغل الكوري والصيني ....مافيش جديد.


----------



## نهله زادم (25 أبريل 2009)

مبني مميز وخاصه استخدام عناصر في التصميم لاعطاء مناطق ظلال والمبنى ذات تقسيمات رائعه


----------



## vrayman (25 أبريل 2009)

التصميمات غير منشوعه من الصميم الكورى او الصينى المبنى مبنى على توجيه ووظيفه 

ارجو الرد بمشروع


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 أبريل 2009)

ايه الفكر العميق في حاجات طايره وخطوط من هنا وهناك؟؟؟؟....


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2009)

لسهولة العرض
جزاك الله خير أخي vrayman

تصميم مميز.... أعجبني الفرغات الخارجية والتغطية للمباني ( تراه في المنظور الثالث ) 
وترابط و أنسجام المشروع رغم تناثر الكتل


----------



## vrayman (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخ محمد ودائما الى الامام


----------



## designer mido (25 أبريل 2009)

المشروع ككتل و كواجهات أنا شايفه كويس جدا .. لكن عايزينك تورينا البلانات عشان نعرف ايه كان حللك للبلان ​


----------



## ميرا1985 (25 أبريل 2009)

موفق 
واشكال روعه 
بسي منايا اعرف كيف راح يتم تنفيدوا بالواقع 
دايما المهندس المعماري بيصمم شيء ولا بالخيال 
اما عند التنفيد والحسابات هاي بتكون المشكلة عند المهندس المدني وخصوصا ابهيك مشاريع 
المهم توزيع ممتاز للكتل 
وموفق


----------



## vrayman (25 أبريل 2009)

يا اخ ميدو 

انا اقدرك كلامك و مشكور و ان شاء الله البلانت فى مرحله متقدمه لانه مشروع كبير والشغل فيه كتير


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2009)

نحن بأمس الحاجة إلى التمسك والالتحام والتعاضد كالجسد الواحد

ونبذ تلك النتنة المنتنة .. إنها ( القبلية العصبية ) 

فرقت الأجساد .. وفرقت القلوب .. وستبدأ بالدين

من يتأمل ماذا فعلت بنا

شتتنا .. دمرتنا .. أنهكتنا .. أضعفتنا .. وأخيراً ( فرقتنا )

( فاعتصموا بحبل الله ) فإن حبل الله القرآن

وقوله ( ولا تفرقوا ) أمرهم بالجماعة ونهاهم عن التفرقة 

( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا )

وقد وردت الأحاديث المتعددة بالنهي عن التفرق والأمر بالإجتماع والإئتلاف

وقد ثبت في صحيح البخاري من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في تلك الدعوة ( دعوها فإنها منتنة ) 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( دعوها ) يدل على وجوب تركها لأن صيغة أفعل للوجوب إلا لدليل صارف عنه 

وليس هنا دليل صارف عنه ويؤكد ذلك تعليله الأمر بتركها بأنها منتنة 

وما صرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأمر بتركه وأنه منتن لا يجوز لأحد تعاطيه وإنما الواجب على المسلمين النداء برابطة الإسلام التي هي من شدة قوتها تجعل المجتمع الإسلامي كله كأنه جسد إنسان واحد فهي تربطك بأخيك المسلم كربط أعضائك بعضها ببعض

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن مثل المؤمنين في تراحمهم وتوادهم كمثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى )


والأمر المطلق يقتضي الوجوب على التحقيق كما تقرر في الأصول لأن الله يقول ( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم )


.. الختام ..

فتمسكوا بالدين ولا تفرقوا كالذين من قبلكم 

ولا تختلفوا فتختلف قلوبنا 

أسأل الله التوفيق والسداد .. فلن أوفي وأعطي الموضوع حقه

ولكن لعلي أن أصيب ولو بشيء يسير ينفع ديننا ودنيانا

هذا والله تعالى أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد

منقووووووول


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 أبريل 2009)

*لفت نظر*

بداية، أنا مع المثل القائل: إختلاف الرأي لا ينزع للود قضية، مع عدم تطبيق هذا المبدأ في الأمور التي تخالف الشرع... ولكنني أرفض أن يتحول النقاش إلى عصبية نتنة وهو ما أكد عليه أخونا محمد شعيرة.

 ربما أتفق مع أخي الجبل الأشم حول المشروع، من حيث كونه غريبا عن بيئتنا وثقافتنا، وكونه نسخة منقولة بطريقة أو أخرى عن العمارة الكورية أو الصينية أو أي عمارة أخرى غربية كانت أم شرقية... ولكنني أختلف معه بكل المعايير حول الأسلوب الذي انتهجه في نقده للمشروع.

 أمّا الذي لا اتفق معه أبدا هو أسلوب الأخ ميدو، فهو لم يلتفت للحق، بل تجاوزه بكل المعايير ليقدم لنا نموذجا من العصبية النتنة، وأساء بكل المقاييس للمعماري المصري.

 وأنت أخي الكريم فراي مان، لم تصدق أن تجد من ينتقدك بهذا الأسلوب لترد عليه بأسلوب أشنع، ووضعت نفسك في مصاف إحدى خصال المنافقين وهي" إذا خاصم فجر".

 سأقوم بحذف تعليقاتكم هذه، كي يعي الجميع أن هذا الأسلوب لا يليق بأعضاء يضمهم ملتقى المهندسين العرب... وسيكون هذا إنذارا للجميع، وفي حالة تكراره ستتخذ إجراءات أخرى رادعة.​


----------



## designer mido (25 أبريل 2009)

*الأخ فراي مان :*
*مفيش مشكلة .. بس انا اللي استفزني انك بتتكلم بصيغة الجمع .. علي العموم عفا الله عما سلف و أنا كمان أعتذر لو كان ردي فيه نوع من الحدة *

*الأخ م/ جمال :*
*ما قلته هو ( أنني استنكرت هذه الاساءة و انا لم أرد الاساءة بمثلها ) و لم أقل في ردي أي شيء مسيء أو له علاقة بالعصبية .. فمن فضلك قل لي أين العصبية فيما قلته و من الممكن أن تعيد قراءة ردي و استخرج منه أي كلمة قلتها فيها إساءة أو عصبية و في هذه الحالة لك أن تحذفه .. و يعلم الله أن ردي سيكون كما هو لو كانت الإساءة إلي أي شعب اخر من الشعوب الاسلامية فالرد لم يكن لأني مصري و لكن لأني أرفض العصبية و الاساءة لبعضنا .... عموما يا باشمهندس جمال ما سيحزنني ليس هو أن يحذف الرد و لكن ما سيحزنني أن تأخذ عني هذه الصورة و أن تراني علي أني مثل سيء للمعماري فهذه الصورة لا أتمني أن يأخذها عني شخص أحترمه و أقدره مثلك .. و علي كل حال أعتذر مرة أخري عن ردي و عن الحدة التي ظهرت فيه*

*الأخ محمد :*
*جزاك الله خيرا علي ما قلت وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## designer mido (25 أبريل 2009)

منتظرين البلانات و شرحك للكونسبت أخي فراي مان و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ... و علي فكرة أنا شايف إنك في التصميم شغال قريب أوي من أساليب التفكيكية .. ربنا يوفقك و منتظرين باقي المشروع


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك بشده اخي العزيز جمال علي اسلوبك الراقي ونقدك المهذب وتناولك المحترم للموضوع ....والحق انا اسف بشده ان بدر عني اي اساءة في تعبيري 


شكرا لكم جميعا ....ولعل صاحب المشروع قد استفاد من كل الذي قيل ...
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للجميع على رحابة الصدر، ونتمنى منكم مواصلة الحوار العلمي الذي يفيد الجميع ويثري تجربة أخونا فراي مان.


----------



## vrayman (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريييين يا جماعه و رارجوا التوفيق للجميع


----------



## mmeee (26 أبريل 2009)

و أنا من نحيتي يا جماعة مش هعلق على كل ده .... و هعتبر نفسي مشفتش حاجه


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز فراي مان، لقد زرت موقعك ورأيت فيه مثالا للمعماري المبدع والمتميز، وإن كنت أختلف معك في التوجه، فسهمي يشير للاتجاه المعاكس والمغايير تماما لاتجاه سهمك... ولكن هذا لا يمنع من الاعتراف بقدرك.

وأتمنى أن لا ينقطع تواصلك مع هذا الموضوع، وأن تستجيب لرغبة الزملاء في إثراء تصميماتك بالمساقط الأفقية، ليتم على ضوئها مناقشة مشروعك بصورة أفضل.

( على فكرة اسمك الحقيقي أجمل وأكثر تعبيرا عن شخصيتك المبدعة)


----------



## المهندسة ف (26 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت نشوف باقي المشروع لنستطيع ان نحكم عليه ويا ريت النقد يكون بناء وليس هدام ويكون باسلوب متحضر 
احنا هنا لنستفيد مع بعض ويكون بقائنا امام المنتدي في ميزان حسناتنا بالتاخي والكلمة الطيبة


----------



## vrayman (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور والله ردودكوم يا جماعه بس والله 
انا انسان متواضع جدا وفعلا احترم واقدر كل من دعمنى 
و يا رب نكون جميعنا احسن مهندسين فى الدنيا 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع وشكرا


----------



## vrayman (27 أبريل 2009)

فين ردودكوم يا جماعه


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 أبريل 2009)

نحن معك أخي العزيز فراي مان... وننتظر جديدك


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2009)

أخي vrayman
نحن في أنتظار المساقط و شرح فكرة المشروع , حتي تساعدنا في دراسة و تحليل المشروع
فتطور ملكه التصميم لدينا ..... مع النقد من بقية الأخوة المشاركين دائما بأثراء المنتدي.


----------



## vrayman (28 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله قريب هايكون موجود البلانات


----------



## vrayman (29 أبريل 2009)




----------



## حميدوان (30 أبريل 2009)

مشروع رائع 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------

